# Bringing a Moped into Mexico



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 1978 Puch Maxi 49cc moped (the kind with bike pedals). I would like to bring it to Mexico with me when I move in January. I will be driving my 2007 Ford Escape into Mexico.

The problem is. I do not have a registration for the bike since here where I live, North Carolina, you dont need one if the motorbike is less than 50cc.

Also, since I have restored this bike basically from a junk pile, I do not have a title either.

I think this may be more trouble than what its worth.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Interesting question. I'm quite sure that you can bring it in OK, especially if a friend, or a local bike dealer wrote you a 'bill of sale'.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Interesting question. I'm quite sure that you can bring it in OK, especially if a friend, or a local bike dealer wrote you a 'bill of sale'.


I will need to check that out. I have never had anyone write me a bill of sale for anything that I have not actually bought from them.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Same rule in Mexico ... you don't need to register small bikes. I forget the cc limit but you are well under it


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a photo of the bike. Its pretty well restored and newish looking so thats why I was thinking I may get some questions at the border. I will try the bill of sale thing with someone local here.

I assume if I import it without having a registration or needing a registration in Mexico, that it will still fall under the "cant sell it in Mexico and need to take it out with me when my truck leaves"?

If I make a run to the US for a shopping trip from Monterrey will I need to take the Moped with me? I plan on getting my FM3 visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If it shows as part of your 'importada temporal', then you will have to take it out whenever the truck leaves. However, if it isn't, you will be free to come and go without it. It could go either way.
By the way, the bike looks fantastic! Better splash some mud on it before you cross the border.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If it shows as part of your 'importada temporal', they you will have to take it out whenever the truck leaves. However, if it isn't, you will be free to come and go without it. It could go either way.
> By the way, the bike looks fantastic! Better splash some mud on it before you cross the border.


that may be tricky then if I just want to cross back over to the US to do some shopping on weekends.

I wonder if I disassemble it (take the motor off) and import it like a bicycle. It does have pedals, but the motor may cause issues importing?

I can maybe have the motor parts shipped down to me via FEDEX. I however dont want to do anything illegal.

the plot thickens....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry I can't help with the question, just wanted to say that is such a beautiful bike!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I bring one in each year (49 cc) but it shows on the 6 month vehicle permit. Its in a cargo trailer so I could have got in in unnoticed, but once i mentioned it, they wanted it on the permit.


----------



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

*Puch*

Can these bikes (or ones like this) be found in Mexico somewhere?


----------



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

*Puch*

I want one of these!
:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Didn't you have a 'Whizzer' when you were a kid?
Whizzer Motorbikes
Evidently you can still buy parts and, sometimes, a used bike appears for sale.


----------



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

In my neighborhood we rode CCM's and Raleigh's. Never heard of Whizzers. In fact, motorized bicycles were illegal here until the 80's I'd say. Now everyone's whizzing by on their Vespas!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Reinventwen said:


> Can these bikes (or ones like this) be found in Mexico somewhere?


Yes...you can. I am mostly into vintage pedal mopeds (motor + pedals). People everywhere call scooters, mopeds. Not correct.

The most common vintage moped in Mexico is a Carabella. Made in Mexico back in the day but the name/company either got sold or went out of business. Now made in China. You can buy showroom new Carabella scoots, motorcycles, and mopeds in Sams Club in most metropolitan cities and suburbs. 

Although I am familiar with the Carabella brand, I dont know what else was available in MX as far as mopeds in the 70's and 80's. I personally have not seen any vintage mopeds on the road in Mexico. Mostly small cc motorcycles and scoots of various brands.

I am debating on taking my Puch Maxi like mentioned above in my post...think I may just leave it in the US and try to find another restoration project Carabella in MX when I move down.


----------



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

Your moped looks more like a small motorcycle. Since you do such good restoration work, another project in Mx is probably a good solution for you. Good luck!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Didn't you have a 'Whizzer' when you were a kid?
> Whizzer Motorbikes
> Evidently you can still buy parts and, sometimes, a used bike appears for sale.


HA! Yes RV, Whizzers are a moped as well. I had a very rusty one that did not run very well. Parts were easy to get here in the US, albeit mostly reproduction parts. It was cool though. I think it was from the mid 60's. Cool whitewalls and swooping frame.

Have you seen whizzers in MX around the lake area? Curious as to the popularity of this kind of transportation in MX. Demand would drive the availability of parts.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I haven't seen a Whizzer since about 1949. However, one of the major dangers, in nearby Jocotopec, where there is a very good Honda scooter dealer, is a teenage girl on a scooter, talking or texting on a cell phone, while balancing two of her little sisters standing between her knees and a third one on the seat behind her. Of course, insurance is not available for such vehicles and many aren't even registered. Look both ways, before stepping off the curb!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Look both ways, before stepping off the curb!


ha. This made me chuckle...thinking about the other thread about busses in MTY vs being shot up by narcos.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I only suggest the real dangers in Mexico; not the perceived ones.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Any one know the cost of a small scooter or motorbike at sams club ?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

holodeck said:


> Any one know the cost of a small scooter or motorbike at sams club ?


depends what you want. They range from 800- 2500 USD. Just like the US prices. Of course like anywhere in Mexico, you can make payments.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

I realy want a honda 125 cc, but understand that I can't register anything over 49 cc on a tourist visa (?). So I guess I'm stuck with something very small. Any info is much apprecitated.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

holodeck said:


> I realy want a honda 125 cc, but understand that I can't register anything over 49 cc on a tourist visa (?). So I guess I'm stuck with something very small. Any info is much apprecitated.


well....I cant say for sure what CC engines are available for what price, but you can get a ride with enough zip to get you through city and town traffic.

I have priced out a few Hondas and Suzukis for transportation to the office and back...they are higher than prices in the US for 110cc and 120+. But they do have enough torque to get you out of harms way. (whether it be narco bullets or city buses). I am not coming in as a tourist, rather as a resident worker, so I can buy a motorcycle and take out a reg and ins on it with the version Visa I will have.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

conorkillen,

Thanks. I will be staying around Chapala for the winter and would like to go for putt-putts around the lake and country side for day trips, then selling the bike when I leave. I'm not planing on doing any city driving at all. Not sure what kind of bike would be best, but a new/old China mo-ped or similar sounds like a total hoot. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

holodeck said:


> conorkillen,
> 
> Thanks. I will be staying around Chapala for the winter and would like to go for putt-putts around the lake and country side for day trips, then selling the bike when I leave. I'm not planing on doing any city driving at all. Not sure what kind of bike would be best, but a new/old China mo-ped or similar sounds like a total hoot. Thanks in advance for any advice.


just find a 49cc scooter then. find adds in the papers or internet markets in the area you are going to.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Permit me a word of caution: Since many of the roads have no shoulders and there is often a severe drop-off on these narrower than USA roads, you are at risk riding any two wheeler; especially when two wide body trucks or buses are in the mix. There are economical rentals available locally and you might find renting a 'vocho' (original VW beetle) almost as much fun and a lot safer. For daily use, the local and intercity buses are very efficient and cost little.


----------

